# Alternative to Parts Express for inexpensive 14guage speaker wire



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Nevermind, sorry for the post........monoprice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Or The Home depot.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Or The Home depot.


:T ... and you can add Lowes to the list too :bigsmile:


----------

